# widening our driveway by about 2ft. involves moving a pillar is PlanningP required ?



## neil (26 Aug 2007)

we are looking at widening our driveway by about 2ft. It involves moving a pillar over. Do we require planning permission ?


----------



## Delta (26 Aug 2007)

*Re: is plannning permission required ?*

Your best bet is to give your local authority a quick call and they will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## xt40 (26 Aug 2007)

*Re: is plannning permission required ?*

they might say that it is required. if you then jump through their hoops, you will have to get someone to draw up plans for the front of your house , buy maps, apply and then wait a minimum 3 months.
on the other hand, if you go ahead and do it, assuming your neighbours dont mind, who else  will care. the council probably dont have any exact records on the original driveway/pillar locations anyway and the worst thing that could happen is you have to apply for retention.


----------



## Jaid79 (26 Aug 2007)

*Re: is plannning permission required ?*



neil said:


> we are looking at widening our driveway by about 2ft. It involves moving a pillar over. Do we require planning permission ?


 
I cant see why you couldnt move it, as long as it wasnt a condition on the planning permission. Your making the drive and entry wider. The CC should only have a problem with this if you are making it smaller i.e it restricts line of vision when driving on to the road.

Jaid


----------



## Furze (26 Aug 2007)

I think you do and if you do not can someone tell me if it would be ok to
remove my front garden wall of some 12 ft and fully concrete my garden for parking ?


----------



## Olly64 (27 Aug 2007)

as far as i know you need pp to open a new access to a road but if your just widening one thats already there i dont think you need the pp, for your query furze i think you will need pp, but between you and me i done mine without pp, no one said anything about it yet anyway, i done it 1 year ago.


----------



## lexi (27 Aug 2007)

This development is exempt development from the requirement to obtain planning permission (class 5, Schedule 2 of the Planning Regulations - see below).

There are a number of conditions and limitations on this exemption - 

CLASS 5:

The construction, erection or alteration, within or bounding the curtilage of a house, of a gate, gateway, railing or wooden fence or a wall of brick, stone, blocks with decorative finish, other concrete blocks or mass concrete.

Conditions & Limitations:

1. The height of any such structure shall not exceed 2 metres or, in the case of a wall or fence within or bounding any garden or other space in front of a house, 1.2 metres.
2. Every wall other than a dry or natural stone wall bounding any garden or other space shall be capped and the face of any wall of concrete or concrete block (other than blocks with decorative finish) which will be visible from any road, path or public area, including public open space, shall be rendered or plastered.
3. No such structure shall be a metal palisade or other security fence.


----------



## Morgause (27 Aug 2007)

*Re: widening our driveway by about 2ft. involves moving a pillar is PlanningP require*

Would you have to lower the footpath outside your house in order for a vehicle to enter your driveway?  The council might have concerns about that - or just want you to apply for permission to do so.  Best check with the council.


----------



## joanmul (27 Aug 2007)

Our neighbours widened theirs without planning application. They are sticklers for doing the right thing and would apply for permission if they needed to.


----------



## robt (7 Sep 2007)

Architectural technician here. You do need permission, but most dont bother. You can build a garden wall without permission, but not modify it after without permission. Bit stupid. I would advise you only to bother if you need to dish the roadway to gain access to your drive. Then the cc will look for your grant of permission. Hope this helps.


----------



## slamdunkin (8 Sep 2007)

you do need planning permission because it invloves access to the public highway and could effect splay views


----------



## extopia (8 Sep 2007)

Olly64 said:


> between you and me i done mine without pp, no one said anything about it yet anyway, i done it 1 year ago.



If you ever try to sell your house you could find yourself in trouble there. You'll need to apply for retention, and could be faced with the expense of reinstatement if turned down (not to mention potentially losing the house sale).

Did you dig up the pavement yourself as well to provide the road access?


----------

